# Evinrude etech motors



## sparkman (Dec 18, 2004)

Anyone have any comments about the evinrude etech motors??


----------



## Smallmouth70 (Mar 11, 2007)

If I was going to buy a new outboard, it would definitely be and E-Tec. They might cost a little more, but in the long run it will be worth it. You don't have to worry about changing the oil, don't have to have it serviced for two years, gets great gas mileage, etc. More time on the water.  :T :T :T


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

This past fall I bought a 2007 modle 50 ETECH outboard with tiller kit.
It aint nothin but awesome.
If there is 1 thing bad about it, it is, you need to let it warm up when temps at close to freezing.
But I love it.
Buy it if you can afford it.
Over 40 HP, they come from factory set up as a steering wheel set-up.
Cost a bit more to have a tiller kit put on it.


----------



## TR20 (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 2005 225HO Etec. I had some problems with my computer and my dealer has replaced the computer. Now my outboard runs like a champ. I had a strange problem. About 2800 rpms my outboard would cut-out almost as if it was starving for fuel. This was a real pain because thats where my boat was about to break over and get on plane. They think my computer was having some sort of fequency problem at this rpm and causing the outboard to misfire the spark order, weird huh? Anyway my Etec seems to be running like a champ and its one of the strongest outbaords I've seen.

I run a 2005 TR21X with a 225ho and 28" Raker II prop at 5900 rpms. This is a rather heavy boat. I am really suprised I can turn this size prop that is why I think this outbaord is so strong.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

theres a 30 minute commerical on the VS channel all about the e-tec. its been on for over a month now. they are saying its the best motor out there. no required service for years and it never needs an oil change, no break in period. sounds like top of the heap.. but then again its an evinrude commerical.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

You can order the DVD at Evinrude's site for nothing I know some guys who have them and they love them, I watched the DVD I picked up at the Norton show, neat stuff.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

My tourney partner (JBL) has a 250 on his rig. It seems strong and definitely quieter than the Optimax (I have a 225 Opti). IMO test drive the Opti and the E-tec, both are good motors, and choose the one that you feel better with. The winterization mode on the e-tec is nice. Both companies have good warranty programs now, should you need it. Check them carefully. I personally wouldn't go 3 years without doing "normal" maintenance on any outboard, e-tec or not-but that's me.

Tim


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

I would definately read more on the E-Tec at www.bassboatcentral.com ! Seems alot are blowin' up? Just what I've read there. No experiance with the E-Tec personally.


----------

